# can i change my AES fridge (Electrolux) to manual?



## paddyabdul (Jan 14, 2008)

can i change my AES fridge (Electrolux) to manual?
240 V doesn´t work  

12V fine  

Gas fine most of time, but sometimes will not re-ignite when it blows out.
re-ignition comes with solenoid thunk when it wants to relight but doesn´t thunk & relight occasionally. I figure it is the AES and I would be happy with a manual changeover, is it possible to do this?

any help gratefully received as I am a novice (July 07 start first time) & now full timing in Portugal

Regards


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

*aes*

Hi

Looking at my manual for my aes fridge you can't change power source manualy.it first looks for 12v then 240v finally gas.

On mine if you remove bottom fridge vent outside, you can see the 240v connection,disconnect and isolate,it will then try the gas if no 12v present(engine running).

worth a try.

regards
Karl


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Paddyabdul (what? who?)

If you manage to convert your AES to manual operation can I please have the bits that you don't need?

I would like to convert my manual to AES!!!


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: aes*



kbsserv said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking at my manual for my aes fridge you can't change power source manually.it first looks for 12v then 240v finally gas.
> 
> l


Are you sure? Mine says 240VAC 12V (if available) then gas.
Mine was broken and wouldnt stay on 240 kept going to gas  new electronics has fixed it.
Im also pretty sure that if it goes out or runs out of gas it wont attempt to re ignite. The americans have a custom board that will retry the ignition if it blows out but its only 110v , have a search in the tech/mech section for the link i posted to the trouble shooting site


----------



## paddyabdul (Jan 14, 2008)

pippin said:


> Paddyabdul (what? who?)
> 
> If you manage to convert your AES to manual operation can I please have the bits that you don't need?
> 
> I would like to convert my manual to AES!!!


if I can do it you´re welcome to the AES bits


----------



## paddyabdul (Jan 14, 2008)

pippin said:


> Paddyabdul (what? who?)
> 
> If you manage to convert your AES to manual operation can I please have the bits that you don't need?
> 
> I would like to convert my manual to AES!!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

pippin said:


> Paddyabdul (what? who?)
> 
> If you manage to convert your AES to manual operation can I please have the bits that you don't need?
> 
> I would like to convert my manual to AES!!!


You can purchase a complete fascia to convert a Dometic fridge to AES. Try their online web site.


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

I don't think converting AES to manual is practical - the tempearture regulation on gas uses a completely different system.

My fridge had the same problem. You might find replacing the thermocouple (cheap and easy to obtain) fixes it. I had to replace the 'thermo current adapter' too (pricy and difficult...).

After weeks of trouble-free operation it occasionally throws a wobbly still. I fitted a push-button through the fascia so I can hold the flame-failure override solenoid in manually for a few seconds to get it going again with minimum fuss.

Chris


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Your going to be much better off calling in a Dometic engineer - and its going to be worth the cost [approx £150 inc his call out fee & parts / service]


----------

